

This is the Next Step - karjaluoto
http://www.deliberatism.com/featured/this-is-the-next-step/

======
karjaluoto
Just thought I'd post this for the few on HN who are interested in this sort
of thing. It's not directly related to startups, but rather, finding a way to
live the way one wants (which, for me, was a big part of the appeal behind
starting our own company/projects).

